# Flights



## crazyboy (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi

I will be flying to Canada around September/October time this year.

Is air transat a reliable airline? I flew home with them from Canada at the end of last year and everything went smoothly.

Any other comments.

Cheers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

crazyboy said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be flying to Canada around September/October time this year.
> 
> ...


The airline has been around for many years and regarded as reliable and well regarded/recommended.


----------



## crazyboy (Jun 17, 2009)

I am going through the BUNAC process just now and I will be flying independetly probabaly with air transat now.

I am not sure if anyone will know the answer to this question but here we go anyways.

I have to send confirmation of flights and insurance to BUNAC. How long will BUNAC take to release my documentation, e.g I book my flight 6 weeks before I leave, is that cutting it too fine?...Basically, I don't want to end up changing my outgoing flight.

Cheers


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Other airlines*



crazyboy said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be flying to Canada around September/October time this year.
> 
> ...


If you have time ook at Canadian Affair web site - cheaper fares and excellent service.


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

I have flown with Air Transat many times, and have never had a problem. They have the best prices!


----------



## dwayne62 (Jun 19, 2010)

MandyB said:


> If you have time ook at Canadian Affair web site - cheaper fares and excellent service.


air transat - canadian affair , same planes same prices same check in desks.

we flew over using them in june...........excellent value


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

My husband is booked up to come over next month through Canadian affair/airtransat but they only fly up til end october! i have been looking at flights after october and its a 3 way journey! Where you flying to crazy boy? My hubby is flying to edmonton he is flying from glasgow to calgary then air canada to edmonton from there cheapest way


----------



## crazyboy (Jun 17, 2009)

I am flying from Glasgow to Vancouver 29th of September, i got a pretty good deal as well, managed to get a return on the 15th of June 2011 so i will get plenty time to work and what not


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

My hubby got quite a good deal too good luck!


----------

